# Children's Nurseries in Ayia Napa Area



## ChrissieC (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi there I could really do with some advice about nurseries in Eastern Cyprus. Does anyone know of one in Ayia Napa? And if so how much is the daily rate? Thank you!


----------



## dipdog (Oct 29, 2007)

*Nurseries!!*



ChrissieC said:


> Hi there I could really do with some advice about nurseries in Eastern Cyprus. Does anyone know of one in Ayia Napa? And if so how much is the daily rate? Thank you!


Hi there!!
I am afraid there isn't much of a choice in Ayia Napa but I bekieve there is one in protaras, near by. As the proprietor of a babysitting company ( LITTLE TREASURES)
based in Ayia Thekla, unfortunately we only supply babysitters in the evenings to the Hotels, but it was part of the reason I started the company as there is just very little/no child care facilities, I will ask afew of my local friends what their options would be. What age/gender is your child/children?

Let me know, I will try to help.

Regards Little Treasures


----------



## ChrissieC (Oct 7, 2008)

dipdog said:


> Hi there!!
> I am afraid there isn't much of a choice in Ayia Napa but I bekieve there is one in protaras, near by. As the proprietor of a babysitting company ( LITTLE TREASURES)
> based in Ayia Thekla, unfortunately we only supply babysitters in the evenings to the Hotels, but it was part of the reason I started the company as there is just very little/no child care facilities, I will ask afew of my local friends what their options would be. What age/gender is your child/children?
> 
> ...


Thanks for fast reply! My daughter has just turned three xx


----------



## dipdog (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi again!!

I will ask around a few of my friends. Are you based in Ayia Napa? and what hours would you require the service? must it be an english only establishment? I know one lady in frenaros that is a primary school teacher/nanny, her english is very good but I am not sure if she is back at school, she wasn't working in the school for a while as she was made redundant, I will ask around anyway and get back to you ASAP!!!

In the mean time, take care

Fiona


----------



## ChrissieC (Oct 7, 2008)

dipdog said:


> Hi again!!
> 
> I will ask around a few of my friends. Are you based in Ayia Napa? and what hours would you require the service? must it be an english only establishment? I know one lady in frenaros that is a primary school teacher/nanny, her english is very good but I am not sure if she is back at school, she wasn't working in the school for a while as she was made redundant, I will ask around anyway and get back to you ASAP!!!
> 
> ...


We are still in London at the moment but will be based in Ayia Napa come February next year. I'd prefer a nursery environment (as opposed to a childminder or babysitter) and this could be greek or englsh, I don't mind. We are looking at 3/4 full days. Thanks again!


----------

